# PLASTIC BAGS



## gonners1979

Ok so i seen a forum member here who posted pics of his find and he had a blue plastic sack im sorry but thats a big no no where i come from you never use plastic sacks to put morels in cause the spores cant fall out any true mushroom hunter knows this if i see you in the woods with plastic its on i will raise hell lol might even punch you in the gut and take your mushrooms lol j/k but id like to


----------



## pbwv

It's not just the spores. On a hot day in a plastic bag your mushrooms will turn to mushgoos. Saw it happen to a friend. Now he uses mesh bags like a good little shroomer lol.


----------



## downhillmike78

I have heard that before and can't believe that is true. Spores falling thru a mesh bag producing mushrooms in the woods? They can't grow mushrooms artificially. Why don't they just collect spores and scatter them on some soil? Not trying to be a pain but I have heard this from " true " shroom hunters and disagree until I hear some factual reason.


----------



## gonners1979

@downhillmike78 in fact you can buy spore kits online and i have herd they do work but with very minimal results


----------



## gonners1979

hey downhillmike78 do a little research you will find its true


----------



## gonners1979

here downhillmike https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAMC4JkVAZs watch this


----------



## jermanda

lol wonder who that was. Mesh bags are very true ask my girlfriend first time we found some had my mesh bag went to edge of woods and shook mesh bag with morels in it in a cicle just walking around and shaking it and came back about a week later and 30 morels were right in that area. My girlfriend didn't believe till she saw it either. Honest(no @#$%) try it out for yourself.


----------



## shroomdonger

I always use mesh bags, plastic will get hot and cook the shrooms. It may not happen in the field, but you will curse the first time you leave them in a plastic bag in the car, mush. I use mesh because not all spores fall off the shroom at once, so the mesh does in fact work as a 'seeder/inoculator'. They are microscopic, and once in the soil take several years of mycelium growth to form the sclerotium mass. When mature, the mass is activated in the spring by heat and moisture. So any extra spores that fall from my mesh bag can't hurt. Also, I have a large mesh bag (old football equipment bag) and smaller bag I always use. The big bag I will keep in my back pocket in case I get into weight. The small bag has finer micron hole openings so it doesn't damage the shrooms as I walk the woods, I use this one always.


----------



## country214

why you should use a mesh bag: 

Gonners1979 your advice would be better if you tried to educate instead of criticize. Not everyone has the same information, or for many it could be their first time in the woods.

--Fixed link--


----------



## duper

Gonners--
How about a little compassion instead of threatening violence? Also, the idea of spreading spores is really POSSIBLE, but not really practical. The mesh bag is better because it breathes and doesn't ruin your mushrooms. If you think you are "planting" morels as you walk along, you are misguided. Doesn't hurt...but doesn't really do the trick either.


----------



## chad

The morels are already spreading their spores from the time they pop up from the ground till the time they dry up and die or get picked by someone fortunate enough to find them. When I'm going on a long hike I like to use mesh bags for the same reason shroomdonger and PBWV stated. If you don't have a mesh bag line your plastic bag with a brown paper sack. The paper sack helps absorb the moisture and your morels won't mush up as fast if they do at all. You will also have a ton of morel crumbs saved at bottom of paper sack you can go spread around your favorite tree if it makes you feel better. Also keep a cooler in your car for the ride home.


----------



## shroomdonger

Chad, I do the same with my leftover bottom bits. Started doing that several years ago after someone on this forum suggested it. It took a few years, but now that spot produces. We can find one growing in the same foot by foot space every spring. So far only the original spot is fruiting, but I am casting leftovers on a few more spots each year.

Gonners, I know what you are saying, its such a small chance that a spore will fall out and come to fruition, but its still worth it if just one of those creates a new honey hole. I want to continue finding them with my family for many years to come, so I'll take my chances.


----------



## chad

Shroomdonger I learned that trick on this forum to. Btw thanks for posting dbowhunters morel hunt 101 lesson again in response to ladykiller. Reading that again was a nice refresher.


----------



## misskay

LOL you guys all crack me up... Im sure hes not kicking anyones ass just trying to be funny... anywho i like my basket


----------



## country214




----------



## boadicea423

That's a gorgeous basket, MissKay. My mom has one that we use with a long strap, though we've also used old onion, lime or lemon bags since we haven't invested in any "proper" mesh ones.


----------



## chad

Misskay what part of Illinois? County?


----------



## rtdfrm1

I have several books written by Larry Lonik He is a Morel mushroom expert,one of his books, MORELS true or false is a very good book Any true morel hunter should buy and read the book it has a lot of good info in it. Books can be ordered online from Bookworld or MOREL MANIA If you want the right info you can also go to www.morelheaven.com By the way if u hunt with plastic bags at JIM EDGAR STATE PARK wardens there will give you a $75 ticket Good hunting to all.


----------



## goshawk75

RTD, Where can that Regulation about Jim Edgar state park be found. I have hunted there for years and never saw anything about that.


----------



## misskay

That's from last year....I'm in cook county/dupage going to check some spots today ¶-: although maybe too soon here


----------



## rtdfrm1

goshawk afriend got a ticket for that I dont know about finding the regulation but they are getting bad over there is what I heard.


----------



## cls74

I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket or warning for using a plastic bag at site m(JEPC). I've been going there for years and have friends that have been going even longer, everyone I've seen uses a plastic bag. Have never seen any type of regulation stating such and any ticket written would be quickly thrown out. You can't enforce a myth or unwritten law. 

Mesh bags are a myth, it's all heresay and nothing more. Nobody can prove they work or disprove it just the same. 


I believe in pinching or cutting the stem, but have and always will use plastic bags.


----------



## gonners1979

cls74 you better hope we never meet in the woods you will have a sore face and no shrooms


----------



## goshawk75

The wardens at JIM EDGAR site M shouldn't be worrying about plastic sacs and focus on the blatant cheating on the 1 PM start time. If they are going to have those F'up laws they should enforce them for everybody. Kind of irritating for the people that wait until 1 and go in and see guys with there sacs almost full that have already been hunting for hours.


----------



## goshawk75

Perfect....Now we got some idiot that's going to rob and kick everybody's ass that uses plastic sacs. Doubt you'll last too long.


----------



## cls74

I agree about the 1pm start time. I get out there usually about 12:30-12:45 and so many empty vehicles without window permits(required for turkey hunters). Another one that irks me is the people who park in nondesignated parking areas.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

wow- i thought the "plastic bag" theory was bullshit until i read this string.


----------

